# Geoff St. Germaine's HT Equipment



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

Here's my current setup in my HT/Living room. 

-Onkyo TX-SR674
-Panasonic DVD-S42
-Motorola DCT6200 HDTV cable receiver
-Samsung LN-S4051D 40" 720P LCD HDTV
-JBL MR26 6.5" 2-way main
-JBL Flix1 Surrounds (rears and center)
-Dual Sound Splinter RL-P15 D2 LLT Sonosubs
-Crown XTi-2000 power amp

I'm in the process of building replacements for my mains and surround speakers along the lines of these:
http://htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=15323


----------

